# Security issues with Verizon Fios router



## vindennl48 (Oct 22, 2008)

Im having issues with my room mate's boyfriend hacking into my network. He's had a history of getting on people's computer and pulling up all sorts of personal information and i am very uncomfortable with this. I've already set a different WEP code, password protected the router, and blocked his wireless laptop from being able to even access the network, however, all he has to do is press the reset button on the router and all the settings go back to the original and he can get back on. He has done this a few times.

Is there any way to disable the reset button? or will i have to end up finding a new room mate?

Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no "block" to the reset button, time to find a new roommate. You could also lock the router in a closet so he doesn't have access to it. Finally, I'd use WPA, since WEP is anemic protection.


----------

